# Dual Monitor - 2x24" vs. 2x27"...



## Devil Dante (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor auf Dual-Monitoring umzurüsten und möchte die beiden Monitore auch zeitnah bestellen. Aktuell hab ich einen 27" und ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die 24" dann wieder zu klein vorkommen, andererseits ob zwei 27er nicht zu viel Platz einnehmen, wie sind eure Erfahrungen dazu?

Dann bleibt natürlich auch noch die Wahl der Modelle! TFTs gibts ja haufenweise, die Frage ist nur welchen nehme man besten? Hier wäre für viele Vorschläge und Erfahrungen wirklich dankbar.

Einsatzgebiet wären vorrangig Internet, PDF und Gaming.

Was mir wichtig wäre:

- TN-Panel reicht!
- LED wegen geringem Stromverbrauch!
- Wenn möglich, schickes Design!
- Leuchtstarkes und Kontrastreiches Display!
- DVI und HDMI Anschluss wäre auch nicht verkehrt!
- Evlt. 120hz <-- Hier frage ich mich nur ob sich das beispielsweise auch beim lesen am PC lohnt und für ein ruhigeres & angenehmeres Bild etc. sorgt?


----------



## Supeq (17. Oktober 2011)

120Hz brauchst nur für 3D, ob du das brauchst, musst du selber wissen. Falls nicht, würd ich den Monitor hier empfehlen:
Samsung SyncMaster 2443BW TFT-Display: LCD/TFT-Monitor Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Hat zwar nicht das schönste Design, aber dafür einen relativ dünnen Rahmen, was bei 2 Screens schon sehr vorteilhaft ist.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

> 120Hz brauchst nur für 3D, ob du das brauchst, musst du selber wissen.


Stimmt so nicht ganz. Von den 120Hz profitierst du auch ohne 3D. Die Schlierenbildung ist dadurch reduziert worden, und das Bild wirkt im Ablauf allgemein flüssiger. 

Wenn du vor hast zu spielen, würde eine 3er Gespann mehr Sinn machen. Ego-Shooter auf 2 Monitoren sind nicht sinnvoll. Oder willst du auf dem zweiten Monitor iwelche Programme anzeigen lassen?!


----------



## Devil Dante (17. Oktober 2011)

Ne, der hat kein LED, ist zudem schon ein Auslaufmodell und zum zocken ist er auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei, was ich lese!

@Painkiller: Ja, gepsielt wird nur auf einem! Der ander wie du richtig sagst "zum Programme anzeigen lassen"!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du einen 120Hz-Monitor willst, dann führt kein Weg an dem BenQ vorbei:

BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei 27" + 120Hz ist die Auswahl auch sehr klein: 

Acer HN274Hbmiiid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A750D, 27" (LS27A750DS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Devil Dante (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke, die Frage ist hald ob die 120hz wirklich was bringen, da der Aufpreis dann doch recht hoch ist? 

Gibts auch gute Modelle ohne den 120hz?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Danke, die Frage ist hald ob die 120hz wirklich was bringen, da der Aufpreis dann doch recht hoch ist?
> 
> Gibts auch gute Modelle ohne den 120hz?




Ich persönlich bin von den 120Hz begeistert!  Ob der Aufpreis das einem Wert ist, muss jeder persönlich entscheiden.  

Hier ein paar Modelle ohne 3D:

24":

Dell UltraSharp U2412M schwarz, 24" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dell UltraSharp U2311H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


27": 

Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Devil Dante (17. Oktober 2011)

Inwiefern merkst du denn den Unterschied im täglichen Betrieb?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Inwiefern merkst du denn den Unterschied im täglichen Betrieb?



Beim arbeiten gar nicht. Aber beim spielen merkt man es schon. Zumindest ist das bei mir so Hab ein bisschen bei UT III rumgefetzt.   Aber jeder Mensch sieht das anders. Mein nächster Monitor hat auf jeden Fall auch 120Hz.


----------



## Devil Dante (17. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, was hältst du denn von vom iiyama ProLite B2475HDS-B1 oder iiyama ProLite B2776HDS?


----------



## Painkiller (18. Oktober 2011)

Bei den 27" Modellen von Iiyama muss ich passen.  Die hab ich noch nicht im Betrieb gesehen. Technisch gesehen spricht nichts gegen sie. 

Bei den 24" Modellen hab ich mir den Iiyama hier mal näher angeschaut, und ein paar Runden drauf gespielt. (Dirt 3, UT III) 
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland Ohne den Test von PCGH wäre es nicht dazu gekommen.  
Ich fand den Monitor sehr gut. Die Ausleuchtung war gleichmäßig, und extreme Schlieren sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen. Einziges Manko ist der Klavierlackrahmen. Ein grundsolider Monitor der alle Arten von PC-Spielen mitmacht!


----------



## Devil Dante (18. Oktober 2011)

Ja, aber deswegen fragte ich ja nach dem 247*5*, der hätte nämlich keinen Klavierlack und zudem Privot Funktion und Höhenverstellbarkeit?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Oktober 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> - Evlt. 120hz <-- Hier frage ich mich nur ob sich das beispielsweise auch beim *lesen *am PC lohnt und für ein *ruhigeres *& *angenehmeres *Bild etc. sorgt?


 
Solange sich nichts *bewegt *gibt es bei einem TFT - im Gegensatz zu CRTs - keinen Unterschied zwischen 1Hz und 5000Hz. 
Wichtig sind hohe Wiederholfrequenzen dann wenn sich etwas bewegt (Videos, Games, Scrolling oder einfaches Fenster-Verschieben am Desktop).
Nur zum "Lesen" von unbewegtem Text oder Websites bringen 120Hz TFTs keinen Vorteil.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ja, aber deswegen fragte ich ja nach dem 247*5*, der hätte nämlich keinen Klavierlack und zudem Privot Funktion und Höhenverstellbarkeit?



Mit dem Modell hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt. Von den technischen Daten her scheinen die Modelle identisch zu sein. Ob das Panel das gleiche ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Devil Dante (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetz zwei von dem ASUS VS248H gekauft! Hoffentlich taugen die was ! Auf 3d Monitore steig ich um wenn sie wirklich etabliert sind!


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Devil Dante schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz zwei von dem ASUS VS248H gekauft! Hoffentlich taugen die was ! Auf 3d Monitore steig ich um wenn sie wirklich etabliert sind!



Die ASUS-Monitore sind gut.  Kannst ja dann mal einen Erfahrungsbericht posten. 

Zum Thema 3D:

3D an sich ist schon was nettes. Aber die 120Hz sind mir da wichtiger. Und das haben die Monitore mittlerweile drauf.


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Oktober 2011)

Jo, wenn die gut verfügbar sind und im Preis sinken wechsle ich auf 2x ASUS VG278H


----------



## Painkiller (20. Oktober 2011)

Eine Alternative wäre noch dieser hier:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Devil Dante (20. Oktober 2011)

Jo der ist gut, von dem steig ich um ^^! Wie gesagt wenn wäre der VG278H mit 120Hz interessant!


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich würde 2x27 er nehmen. zu gross gibt es nicht


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Oktober 2011)

Jo irgendwann steht der Monitor dann nur neben dem Tisch ! Aber wie gesagt, 2x VG278H wären schön, wenn verfügbarkeit und Preis mal passen in einigen Wochen! Bis dahin reichen die 2x24 auch!


----------



## ssirius (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier 3x Dell Ultrasharp U2412M. Hauptsächlich zum Zocken.

Zum Thema 120Hz Ja oder Nein
Es gibt die zwei Extreme. Die Pro-120Hz Gemeinde schwört drauf und
"kann ohne 120Hz gar nicht vernünftig zocken". Die Anderen wollen den Unterschied überhaupt nicht wahrnehmen können.  

Ich sehe zwar einen (kleinen) Unterschied, würde mir aber deshalb keinen kaufen. Man fängt sich damit 
nach meinem Geschmack zu viele Nachteile ein und Zocken z.B. CSS (zumindest auf den Dells) ist auch ohne 120Hz absolut top.

Zwei Monitore sind aber nicht optimal, ich würde für Multimonitoring ganz klar die Variante mit 3 Monitoren bevorzugen. 

http://s14.directupload.net/images/111022/lotegznv.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

> Ich sehe zwar einen (kleinen) Unterschied, würde mir aber deshalb keinen kaufen. Man fängt sich damit
> nach meinem Geschmack zu viele Nachteile ein und Zocken z.B. CSS (zumindest auf den Dells) ist auch ohne 120Hz absolut top.


 
Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die Nachteile bei 120Hz? 



> Ich sehe zwar einen (kleinen) Unterschied


Das empfindet jeder Mensch anders. Daher rate ich ja die 120Hz vor dem Kauf selber zu testen. Erst dann sieht man, ob der Aufpreis wirklich gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## ssirius (24. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Was wären denn deiner Meinung nach die Nachteile bei 120Hz? .



 Die Farbdarstellung fällt mir schon beim ersten Blick negativ auf.  Die Farben sind nicht so kräftig und der Blickwinkel ist um einiges  schlechter (wichtig bei Multimonitoring). 




<> schrieb:


> Das empfindet jeder Mensch anders.  Daher rate ich ja die 120Hz vor dem Kauf selber zu testen. Erst dann  sieht man, ob der Aufpreis wirklich gerechtfertigt ist.



Da hast du recht und es ist wirklich jedem anzuraten das vorher abzuchecken. Das Problem aus meiner Sicht ist aber leider, die wenigsten machen sich die Mühe zu vergleichen, verlassen sich deshalb lieber auf Forenaussagen und posaunen diese dann einfach nach (und übertreiben dabei oft noch maßlos), um ihren Kauf zu rechtfertigen. Das betrifft natürlich beide Seiten. 

Ich werde erst zur 120Hz Technik wechseln, wenn die Nachteile nicht mehr ganz so offensichtlich sind.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

> Die Farbdarstellung fällt mir schon beim ersten Blick negativ auf. Die Farben sind nicht so kräftig und der Blickwinkel ist um einiges schlechter (wichtig bei Multimonitoring).


Die Farben haben aber mit den Hz nichts zu tun. Zumindest wäre mir das neu.  Dafür ist doch alleine das Panel des Monitors verantwortlich. Egal ob 120Hz oder nicht. 
Der Blickwinkel ist bei Monitoren mit TN-Panel im allgemeinen nicht der Hit. Wenn man einen großen Blickwinkel haben will, muss man zu Monitoren mit IPS-Panels greifen.


----------



## ssirius (24. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Die Farben haben aber mit den Hz nichts zu tun. Zumindest wäre mir das neu.  Dafür ist doch alleine das Panel des Monitors verantwortlich. Egal ob 120Hz oder nicht.
> Der Blickwinkel ist bei Monitoren mit TN-Panel im allgemeinen nicht der Hit. Wenn man einen großen Blickwinkel haben will, muss man zu Monitoren mit IPS-Panels greifen.


 
Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet ? 
Fakt ist, 120Hz gibts aktuell nur mit TN-Panel und die haben die von mir beschriebenen Nachteile. D.h. kauft man aktuell einen 120Hz-Monitor, kauft man automatisch ein TN-Panel.

Anders ausgedrückt, gäbe es einen IPS-Monitor mit 120Hz, würde ich den kaufen, sofern bezahlbar.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

> Hab ich das irgendwo behauptet ?


Es kam so rüber. Denn meine Frage war ja, was du als Nachteil bei 120Hz siehst, und nicht bei TN-Panels.  



> Fakt ist, 120Hz gibts aktuell nur mit TN-Panel und die haben die von mir beschriebenen Nachteile. D.h. kauft man aktuell einen 120Hz-Monitor, kauft man automatisch ein TN-Panel.


Das stimmt. 



> Anders ausgedrückt, gäbe es einen IPS-Monitor mit 120Hz, würde ich den kaufen, sofern bezahlbar.


Würde ich auch kaufen. Aber nur mit AH-IPS Panel und einer höheren Auflösung als Full-HD.


----------



## ssirius (24. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Es kam so rüber. Denn meine Frage war ja, was du als Nachteil bei 120Hz siehst, und nicht bei TN-Panels.


 Bist du Politiker ??? 

Da 120Hz-Technik und TN (noch?) nicht zu trennen sind, dachte ich, das wäre klar. Gegen 120Hz an sich ist logischerweise überhaupt nichts einzuwenden. Man muss dann allerdings auch sagen, was man sich mit einfängt. 

Das haben wir ja jetzt gemacht.


----------

